# 'Sonic The Hedgehog' live-action movie CGI model leaked



## Chary (Mar 5, 2019)

Detective Pikachu keeps looking better...

And this...

This keeps looking worse...


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 5, 2019)

The years have not been kind to Sonic at all


----------



## zoogie (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm honestly frightened of the pr0n that will be generated from this nightmare.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 5, 2019)

Even VR-chat has better Sonic models.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2019)

move over mario bros the movie you won't be the worst video game related movie ever made soon


----------



## linuxares (Mar 5, 2019)

Before anyone else say it.....


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! Kill it with fire!


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 5, 2019)

His height aside I don't think it looks too bad.


----------



## Viri (Mar 5, 2019)

Huh? I thought this leaked out months ago?



Spoiler


----------



## Xzi (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks, I hate it.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 5, 2019)

Viri said:


> Huh? I thought this leaked out months ago?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Sonic and the hedgehogs?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 5, 2019)

Eh... I still think it looks better than the first poster we seen.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2019)

do the producers have eyes can they not see what an abomination they are creating?!


----------



## ghjfdtg (Mar 5, 2019)

#NotMySonic
Seriously this design has nothing of what makes Sonic Sonic.


----------



## DavidKang (Mar 5, 2019)

No. No. No.





No.


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 5, 2019)

Yeah definitely passing on this.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2019)

Blue arms.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 5, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> Blue arms.



Blue arms and white hands instead of gloves.  Might as well have given him red feet instead of shoes.  And everything is wrong with the eyes.  I cannot for the life of me tell if they were going for a "realistic" look or or straight-up weird cartoon look, but they seemed to have landed somewhere in-between and it's just a mess visually as a result.


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 5, 2019)

That's not my Sonic.


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 5, 2019)

Let's wait and see!


----------



## Burorī (Mar 5, 2019)

Why did change his appearence? Couldn't they just pick a regular Sonic model and just add a bit of fur to make it more realistic


----------



## linuxares (Mar 5, 2019)

GameCarton said:


> Why did change his appearence? Couldn't they just pick a regular Sonic model and just add a bit of fur to make it more realistic


Pretty much


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 5, 2019)

GameCarton said:


> Why did change his appearence? Couldn't they just pick a regular Sonic model and just add a bit of fur to make it more realistic


With the "realistic" body proportions perhaps it was to save on animating a regular model as they can more easily superimpose the new model on a mocap actor?


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 5, 2019)

The *REAL *question is, has anyone asked what CWC thinks about this?


----------



## iyenal (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh my god, what did they done?!
They're really pushing too far this "new CGI style".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> Let's wait and see!


lets not


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 5, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> lets not


I'm sure by the time it'll release you'll wanna watch it


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 5, 2019)

Sega really does what Nintendon't.  Say what you like, but at no point was anyone (but Bowser) ever suggesting any incarnation of Mario should be "kill it with fire" (well maybe Kotaku with the Weird Mushroom).



Zumoly said:


> I'm sure by the time it'll release you'll wanna watch it



People watch reality TV because it's a dumpster fire.  I have no doubt plenty of people watch most video game movies for the same reason.


----------



## lincruste (Mar 5, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> Let's wait and see!


We have been waiting and now we've seen.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> Sega really does what Nintendon't.  Say what you like, but at no point was anyone (but Bowser) ever suggesting any incarnation of Mario should be "kill it with fire" (well maybe Kotaku with the Weird Mushroom)..


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 5, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


>




Of this I am aware.  But my point is Bob Hoskins looked decently enough like Mario.  Or at least decently not like some sort of half-cartoon, half-human abomination.  Now if you want to argue about Dennis Hopper as Bowser...


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Mar 5, 2019)

looks fake


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 5, 2019)

This film is going to be a big bag of floppy donky dicks.

When dickheads that direct shit films but pricks keep paying to see, then try gain hype to make a game into a movie and this is the shit they come up with.

Can someone kindly find the art director and give him a fucking slap, if your going to make a sonic movie fuck off with trying to make it look human and keep it simple. Make fucking sonic.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 5, 2019)

Cool PowerPoint presentation though.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Mar 5, 2019)

I wish it was like that:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> I'm sure by the time it'll release you'll wanna watch it


----------



## Naster (Mar 5, 2019)

Is this some meme or something?


----------



## VitaType (Mar 5, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> The years have not been kind to Sonic at all


I'm pretty sure some kind of incident at a chemical plant has contributed to this too. Perhaps something with acid and a new highly experimental chemical substance...



NeoSlyde said:


> I wish it was like that:
> View attachment 159866


It really surprises me that the real Sonic dosn't seems to have Nike shoes. It seems such a "un-Sega" thing not to slap a ad on the shoes, after all they're the very same company that e.g. had a Monkey Ball game as one of only two release games for the the GameCube and yet they needed to use bananas with ads on them.


----------



## antiNT (Mar 5, 2019)

Cursed HD Sonic should be illegal.


----------



## RedoLane (Mar 5, 2019)

In all seriousness, this doesn't look too bad. I kinda like it.
Also it's a redesign, so it doesn't have to be 100% loyal to the Modern Sonic design, like how the rest of the world and their mother expect him to look like....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2019)

this is definitely in the running to top ghostbusters 2016 as worst movie of all time


----------



## Superman321 (Mar 5, 2019)

scroeffie1984 said:


> looks fake


But (sadly) true


----------



## Owenge (Mar 5, 2019)

I feel like they just gave tons of acid to a furry and said “run as fast as you can”


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Mar 5, 2019)

How do you make sonic look like he needs to be wearing clothes? Seriously looks like a grown ass man with badly painted body art jesus.


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh god.
Paramount. Blur Studio. Sega.

_Please reconsider._


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks i did not need to sleep tonight. Is not "bad" but is not Sonic. This IS Sonic.


----------



## Tigran (Mar 5, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is definitely in the running to top ghostbusters 2016 as worst movie of all time



What.. Have you seen like... 4 movies in you're life?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2019)

General sonic people: Wow I don't think we could do worse than bandage/mummy Sonic from the recent cartoon.

StH live action model animators: Hold my fucking beer.


----------



## andyhappypants (Mar 5, 2019)

Bugger... 

Bit of a misleading title, Thought for a second that someone had actually leaked the 3d files.. not a hideous image!


----------



## Burorī (Mar 5, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> I wish it was like that:
> View attachment 159866


I also hate how they gave him white hands instead of gloves


----------



## CoolStarDood (Mar 5, 2019)

Chary said:


> Detective Pikachu keeps looking better...
> 
> And this...
> 
> This keeps looking worse...


"I couldn't have said it better myself" -Literally everyone, probably


----------



## Lumince (Mar 5, 2019)

I think im gonna throw up


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2019)

Paramount will unite boom and classic fans like Disney united prequel and original trilogy SW fans


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2019)

There is nothing else I can say to this other than to use a meme


----------



## jahrs (Mar 5, 2019)

Might be its just me but even if sonic looks like garbage, doesnt mean the movie wont be good. I mean most of us who own dogs know that they can be ugly as hell and yet we still love them the same.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 5, 2019)

BARF


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2019)

jahrs said:


> Might be its just me but even if sonic looks like garbage, doesnt mean the movie wont be good. I mean most of us who own dogs know that they can be ugly as hell and yet we still love them the same.


jim carrey is also robotnick...NUFF SAID


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2019)

As much as I detest the sonic OC... movement and find it utterly incongruous with Sonic as a general concept I shall indulge a bit in this case with a 5 minute effort.

What if said CG monstrosity was actually shadow the hedgehog.



 

Reasonably compelling villain there.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Mar 5, 2019)

You look at him and tell me there's a god


----------



## Patxinco (Mar 5, 2019)

They should consider launch on Halloween.


----------



## Owenge (Mar 5, 2019)

Patxinco said:


> They should consider launch on Halloween.


Sonic.exe confirmed?!?!?


----------



## obsolete1101 (Mar 5, 2019)

Looks more like sanic..


----------



## Patxinco (Mar 5, 2019)

More like "we've done this shit, is gonna fall incredible in the screens reading fanbase opinions, why don't we make a 180° and make it terrifying, launch on halloween so we get some money back?"


----------



## eriol33 (Mar 5, 2019)

Although I am not Sonic's biggest fan, this looks incredibly awful.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 5, 2019)

This is the worst posible timeline


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 5, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> I wish it was like that:
> View attachment 159866



Now I MIGHT consider watching this movie if Sonic was more like the one on the right than the one on the left.
At least the right one LOOK'S like Sonic


----------



## lembi2001 (Mar 5, 2019)

Is that Chris Pratt at the front? He isn't listed as being in the film so where is this supposed leak from?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2019)

This and Detective Pikachu are creepy.
It's the only thing I have to say about it.


----------



## Ericzander (Mar 5, 2019)

I refuse to believe that this isn't some sort of advanced form of self-aware trolling.


----------



## DKB (Mar 5, 2019)

Tails model got leaked as well


----------



## Jonna (Mar 5, 2019)

Obviously they won't be using an actual model of Sonic (could have saved some money in the budget doing that, honestly), which was the much better option. But since we know they won't listen to us and we're only to get something based off of that silhouette earlier...

... this isn't that bad. I was expecting a terrifying monstrosity that I wouldn't be able to show my daughter without her screaming or running away, but they did not too bad of a job with what they had.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 5, 2019)

Five Nights At Sonic's looked less creepy.


----------



## duwen (Mar 5, 2019)

The twist; final scene of the film, he removes the head to reveal it's actually Dominique McLean.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 5, 2019)

the sonic cycle is now complete!


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 5, 2019)

"Boss, shouldn't we use the official artwork as a model instead of your kid in a 'fasty hedgehog' knock-off costume?"


----------



## lembi2001 (Mar 5, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> "Boss, shouldn't we use the official artwork as a model instead of your kid in a 'fasty hedgehog' knock-off costume?"



That's exactly what I thought it looked like when I first saw it


----------



## SG854 (Mar 5, 2019)

I love how bad this is turning out. This is awesome.


----------



## Proto-Propski (Mar 5, 2019)

There's many things wrong with this,


White Fur =\= White Gloves
TOO MUCH TEXTURE! (My Eyes Hurt)
Eyebrow Lines (Just Kill Me)
Individual Eye's (Not Sonic)
Real World Shoes?! (Not Sonic)
Toned Legs (Excuse Me WTF!)

I mean it seriously feels like they just called up a random Furry artist, and told them to design a new Sonic OC for a Live Action movie, this will flop, so great, and I can't wait to watch this disaster piece.


----------



## Teletron1 (Mar 5, 2019)

Paramount continuing to mess with pop culture

Transformers
GI:JOE
TMNT
now Sonic


but keeping the fingers crossed for Illumination's Super Mario Movie, and Legendary does well with Sci-Fi so I'm sure Detective Pikachu should be good


----------



## bandithedoge (Mar 5, 2019)

God dammit, I hope this is a bad joke. Why the absolute fuck make it half live-action and half CGI? Just make the whole thing animated and I'm sure more people will like it.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 5, 2019)

Yeah, the branded shoes and the white hands is what bothers me the most.



NeoSlyde said:


> I wish it was like that:
> View attachment 159866


That's all they needed to do. 



FAST6191 said:


> As much as I detest the sonic OC... movement and find it utterly incongruous with Sonic as a general concept I shall indulge a bit in this case with a 5 minute effort.
> 
> What if said CG monstrosity was actually shadow the hedgehog.
> 
> ...


Not Shadow. He is smiling.


----------



## DKB (Mar 5, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> God dammit, I hope this is a bad joke. Why the absolute fuck make it half live-action and half CGI? Just make the whole thing animated and I'm sure more people will like it.



No, you see, it being completely animated is a good idea. So, that won't work. Because, you know, companies hate money.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Mar 5, 2019)

Look at how they massacred my poor boy.


----------



## bandithedoge (Mar 5, 2019)

DKB said:


> No, you see, it being completely animated is a good idea. So, that won't work. Because, you know, companies hate money.


They hate money, yet they're doing such cashgrabs. Kinda weird, but hey, I ain't a big corporation.


----------



## gman666 (Mar 5, 2019)

Sanic is that you?


----------



## MiiJack (Mar 5, 2019)

I would prefer if they had based their model from his Werehog transformation.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 5, 2019)

WhErE's My BaRf BuCkEt!?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Mar 5, 2019)

I feel like I've seen that model before, in my nightmares.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 5, 2019)

zoogie said:


> I'm honestly frightened of the pr0n that will be generated from this nightmare.



*looks at Chris-Chan doing something with this*


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 5, 2019)

Imo he looks better than the uncanney valley stuff in detective pikachu.
Could've been much worse, I will accept this.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 5, 2019)

This looks like if a kid with decent drawing skills was to try to draw Sonic, and they made an exact recreation of it as CGI. It just looks amateurish.
The poster looked better honestly.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 5, 2019)

By the gods.... Just kill it with fire.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 5, 2019)

dear god and I thought Ugandan knuckles was bad


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 5, 2019)

OH MY EYES!


----------



## CORE (Mar 5, 2019)

From the producer of The Fast And The Furious that is what gets me lol.


----------



## asnka (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## TheZander (Mar 5, 2019)

I like it, it reminds me of Sonic on the cartridge. It's very cool and I'm highly impressed. I really cannot wait to see tails.

I just wish they went closer to the sonic boom style character, it's the one most people prefer and adore.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 5, 2019)

no, the eyes are wrong and his arms aren't furred :/


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 5, 2019)

If this movie is anything like the mario movie *shudders*, Sonic is a dead man/hedgehog/Hollywood star/game character


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 5, 2019)

CORE said:


> From the producer of The Fast And The Furious that is what gets me lol.



he already had one tragic death on his career  but two and this time it isn't no accident


----------



## KyleHyde (Mar 5, 2019)

The final design looks slightly better than the abominations people made when the silhouette was first made public, but it still looks really off-putting. The eyes looked better on the concept art poster, imo.


----------



## Jonna (Mar 5, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> he already had one tragic death on his career  but two and this time it isn't no accident


It isn't no accident? 

So it is an accident?


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 5, 2019)

So how sure are we this isn't just some big hoax?


----------



## EclipseSin (Mar 5, 2019)

This needs to die...

I never thought someone fucked a hedgehog to create Sonic until this image. Even after Sonic '06...


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 5, 2019)

Yup that's right up there with Michael Myers' The Cat in the Hat.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 5, 2019)

Jonna said:


> It isn't no accident?
> 
> So it is an accident?


I mean Paul walker was an accident (RIP) THIS  ABOMINATION IS NOT


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 5, 2019)

IVE BEEN SMOKING CIGARETTES SINCE 1985 AND I STILL LOOK BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## JavaScribe (Mar 5, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> move over mario bros the movie you won't be the worst video game related movie ever made soon


 Which one, the old one or the one Illumination Studios is making?
Yes, the Illumination Studios that made the Minions movie.


Naster said:


> Is this some meme or something?


Yes. But that doesn't mean it's not real.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 5, 2019)

Listen, just cause Sega consistently makes bad Sonic games doesn't mean you have to make a bad movie too.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 5, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Listen, just cause Sega consistently makes bad Sonic games doesn't mean you have to make a bad movie too.


To be fair, they were on point for a little while with Generations and Mania.  Then they went right back to dropping the ball with Forces.  This movie looks like it'll be Sonic '06 quality.


----------



## Captain_N (Mar 5, 2019)

well when fans make better sonic games then sega there is a problem...


----------



## raxadian (Mar 5, 2019)

Chary said:


> Detective Pikachu keeps looking better...
> 
> And this...
> 
> This keeps looking worse...



Is a tragedy when a fan made movie looks better than this even if the quality of that fan made movie is not high.





Captain_N said:


> well when fans make better sonic games then sega there is a problem...



Hence why Sonic Mania Plus was made.


----------



## drazenm (Mar 6, 2019)

Grinch had a baby with Peach, delivered by Mario, dropped by clumsy Luigi and frightened by uncle Bowser, there you have it, that's how sonic became. 

Although I like that he looks foxy and happy, smiling, kind of ok for a literally characterless character. Never understand the fascination or space/significance given to Sonic, besides being a dead brand/console mascot.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Mar 6, 2019)

I guess the design is kinda good as art BUT, I will NOT like to see this design in CGI action!


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 6, 2019)

Xzi said:


> To be fair, they were on point for a little while with Generations and Mania.  Then they went right back to dropping the ball with Forces.  This movie looks like it'll be Sonic '06 quality.


Generations was awhile ago and they didn't even make mania, they let fans make it.


----------



## Dani Dandelion (Mar 6, 2019)

_Ew.
_
What's with these modern takes forgetting the KISS principle? Keep It Simple, Stupid! This design tries way too hard with the "modern realism," and ends up being aesthetically unpleasant.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, you guys wanted Shadow. Link


----------



## Xzi (Mar 6, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Generations was awhile ago and they didn't even make mania, they let fans make it.


Yeah, there have been perhaps two other solid Sonic titles since the 3D era, but Sega has been hit or miss with the IP since the beginning.  What I think Mania showed is that they should've milked 2D Sonic for a much longer period of time, or gone 2.5D at most.  Nah though, they had to try to compete with Mario 64 despite obviously not knowing how to design such a game.  And when they failed, they just doubled down repeatedly instead of going back to something tried and true even once.  In the end this is the reason why it's only worth owning their first and/or last consoles.

But hey, at least Sega is now developing/publishing some pretty solid games.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 6, 2019)

On art: "Doesn't look that bad!"
Next to a human: "*HE'LL EAT YOUR CHILDREN, RUN!*"


----------



## Kigiru (Mar 6, 2019)

I kinda wish that SammyTheClassicSonicFan would comeback, his angry screeching is everything that should be said about this thing.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 6, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Generations was awhile ago and they didn't even make mania, they let fans make it.



Sonic Colors was actually a good game. If you didn't like it as a 3D game, then you had the DS version that basically played like Sonic Rush but with different abilities and only Sonic being playable.  

But granted, it does predate Generations. 

The main problem with Forces is that it sidelined Sonic to make a literal fan made character important.  

If the fan created character was just bonus content after beating the game with Sonic, the reception would have been way better. 

And you do have Sonic Mania Plus that's basically Sonic Mania with an alternate ending that means Forces didn't happen and a lot of extra content.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 6, 2019)

Even this is more appealing than what they put together for the actual movie:


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 6, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> Which one, the old one or the one Illumination Studios is making?


of course it's the shitty one from the 90's


----------



## shadow1w2 (Mar 6, 2019)

I wonder what the non gamers are saying.
Anyone who doesn't know what Sonic is, I wanna know what their thought on it is.
Like with the Transformer movies, alienated the fans but for everyone who didn't know what Transformers were just thought it was a movie with giant robots.
Maybe this will seem better as a creepy weird troll monster that helps out sorta movie?
Personally I'd rather have an anime movie that retells the original trilogy with song remixes and call backs to old stages.


----------



## Wrathcaster (Mar 6, 2019)

Poor Sonic has been treated so badly over the last 20 years, this will be the final nail.


----------



## SSKRider (Mar 6, 2019)

The two-eyed abomination


----------



## pitterpatter (Mar 6, 2019)

Miss me yet?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 8, 2019)

Saw this on Reddit.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 10, 2019)

Apparently, the actually Sonic in the movie will look closer to the one on the poster.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Mar 10, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Apparently, the actually Sonic in the movie will look closer to the one on the poster.


He's still gonna have the same ridiculous character design though.


----------

